
Is my data completely deleted from Facebook when I delete my account? - hw
Does all my data get deleted, even from their backups?<p>What about data that FB apps have collected about me? Does Facebook have an obligation to require the app developers to delete any of my data collected from Facebook as well?
======
slater
If you have to ask...

